# Fast breathing



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Watching Baxter sleep last night, I noticed that his breathing is quite fast -- when I mentioned it to the family, they said they had noticed this, as well. Not sure if it is new, though, or whether he's always done it. 

Is that normal or something I should ask the vet about? He's perfectly healthy and happy in all other ways.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you sure he wasn't sleeping in a place that was too warm? This is when I notice Kodi doing it... even if he falls asleep on someone's lap he can start breathing heavily after a while. Where I notice it most is if he climbs in under my electric blanket. He loves it at first and falls asleep quickly. Then he strts breathing hard, and before long, he ERUPTS out from under the covers and goes to lie down somewhere cooler!:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I found this article. If you are concerned, asking your vet wouldn't hurt. I hope it's nothing. Keep us posted!

http://www.ivillage.com/pets-symptom-solver-tool-respiratory-system-3/7-a-219901


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks -- I will keep an eye on him and give him a good lookover tonight. Like I said, he seems healthy; I took him for a walk on Saturday, and he practically flew along the sidewalk!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Does he breathe fast all the time or just when he's sleeping? I notice mine seem to do this once in a while when sleeping and wonder if they're having a dream - maybe of running?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I noticed it when he was sleeping. I've given him a good workout tonight, playing and combing -- he seems fine.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Cooper breathes fast. I asked the vet and he wasn't worried. I'll be interested to know what your vet says.


----------

